
Compiling the Nvidia 415.27 drivers on Linux kernel 5.x - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2019/11/14/compiling-the-nvidia-415.27-drivers-on-linux-kernel-5.x
======
kylek
ITT, proof that nvidia hates linux users. I'm flabbergasted that it still
takes so much effort to get this driver running on new kernels. Even more of a
problem when you need to sign the module (not much exists for straightforward
docs).

